# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  درخواست معرفی کتاب برای مبتدی

## میتی دات نت

به نام خدا

من می خواستم یک کتاب خوب برای شروع و برای مبتدیان در java که فارسی باشه رابه من معرفی نمایید .

البته غیر از این آموزش های 21 روز .

کتاب مرجع هم اگر باشه که دیگه خیلی باحاله :wink:

----------


## shayan_tabrizi

کتاب جاوای آقای جعفر نژاد قمی:
آموزش گام به گام برنامه نویسی به زبان جاوا.

----------


## shayan_tabrizi

برنامه نویسی به زبان جاوا از جن.ال.هارینگتون ترجمه ی آقایان جعفرنژاد قمی و عامل محرابی

----------


## mahdieh_khatibi

من هیچ وقت از کتاب های اقای جعفرنژاد قمی خیر ندیدم .  :(  :( 
من پیشنهاد می کنم کتاب های فارسی نخوانید.

----------


## hichkasehichkas

منم می گم کتاب گام به گام تالیف قمی رو بگیر.واقعا خوبه

----------


## mosquito

<span dir=ltr>dost aziz
agar be zabene englisy mosalay hasty mitony as ketabe "Thinking in java" estefade koni ke besoarate FREE ham ghabee dwonload e ama agar ketabe farsi mikhay fekr miconam hamon ketab javafar negad khooob bashe
address download on ketaby ro ham ke behet goftam ine: mitony estefade koni
http://64.78.49.204/

movafagh bashid</span>
PASHE<span dir=ltr>

----------


## حسن صفوی

بهترین همان جاوا در 21 روز هست که شما!!!
در کتاب های انگلیسی فقط دیتل دیتل

----------


## هادی123

> من هیچ وقت از کتاب های اقای جعفرنژاد قمی خیر ندیدم .  :(  :( 
> من پیشنهاد می کنم کتاب های فارسی نخوانید.


چرا؟ 
اتفاقا خیلی کتاب هاش آموزندست مخصوصا برای کسانی که می خواهند از صفر شروع کنند.

----------


## javad20563

سلام

من کتاب جاوای آقای قمی رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم ، چون از اسمش میشه فهمید که توش چه خبره. *مرجع کامل*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! اونم یه کتاب 500 یا 600 صفحه ای. فقط زبان اصلی. کتاب Just Java 2 یه کتاب عالیه. البته برای هر بخشی از جاوا یک کتاب لازمه، یعنی هر کتابی یه بخش رو خوب گفته. اما تو این کتاب مفاهیم زبان خیلی خوب توضیح داده شده.
Java How To Program هم که گفتند کتاب بدی نیست، اما Just Java 2 یه چیز دیگس.
Just Java 2 By PETER van der LINDEN
Core Java™ 2: Volume I - Fundamentals By Cay S. Horstmann, Gary Cornell
Osborne - Java 2 - The Complete Reference by Patrick Naughton and Herbert Schildt

اگه تو تهیه کتابها مشکل داشتی میل بزن. میشه e-book ش رو گیر آورد.
javad20563@yahoo.com

----------


## آتوسا

راستش به نظر من کتاب آقای قمی خیلی خوبه . مخصوصا برای مبتدی ها . نمی دونم اگه شما میگین بده خوندینش یا نه . من به کتابهای دیگه ایشون کاری ندارم ولی این کتاب واقعا خوبه . مخصوصا شروعش در مقایسه با سایر کتاب های فارسی زبان واقعا خیلی خوبه  :oops:

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

کسی Thinking in Java را پیشنهاد نمیکنه؟؟؟؟

آخه یه چیزی بگید که قابل دانلود باشه.

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام



> آخه یه چیزی بگید که قابل دانلود باشه.


موافقم .

----------

